
Bower is alive, looking for contributors - rickhanlonii
http://bower.io/blog/2015/bower-alive-looking-contributors/
======
rickhanlonii
This was Wednesday; on Thursday Dave says[1]:

> [A] noble death still requires people to manage a funeral. We're realistic —
> moving to npm is right thing to do. I want to get to a state where that's an
> easy transition.

[1]:
[https://twitter.com/desandro/status/667417324123774976](https://twitter.com/desandro/status/667417324123774976)
Mirror: [http://cl.ly/image/1a3K3N2u2Z3g](http://cl.ly/image/1a3K3N2u2Z3g)

